# Pressure washing



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

For the last 2 years I have been charging a flat rate for a half day or full day of pressure cleaning regarless of what is being cleaned. Cleaning solutions are extra. This seems to work better than per sq. ft., or hourly rates for me. Just wondering how everyone else is charging and which is working best for them.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> For the last 2 years I have been charging a flat rate for a half day or full day of pressure cleaning regarless of what is being cleaned. Cleaning solutions are extra. This seems to work better than per sq. ft., or hourly rates for me. Just wondering how everyone else is charging and which is working best for them.


Interesting. I guess I've never been hired just to pressure wash something. Is it working out for you?

BTW.....I like the half day/full day rate that you mention.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Mold is a big problem in my neck of the woods, so there is a lot of opportunity for pressure cleaning jobs, ie. siding, decks, walkways, driveways, roofs, etc.. Profit has been alot better since I have started the flat rate, and easier to bid.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We charge by the item being pressure washed & or the sqft.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Day/half day rate plus chemicals here as well.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

There is no way I would lock myself into a day rate though I can understand why some guys would choose to do it. I don't understand how it works though. You tell the customer it is $X per half day and then you bill them on the tail end? Do new customers give you a hard time about that?

I prefer everything systemized, including estimating. I charge by the s.f. It mnakes it easier for me to track material costs, labor burden and make small price changes to meet margin. Its also more conducive to that magic day when i can afford to have sales people/estimators.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I should have been more specific, if its a pretty standard wash I will do half/day rates. When I say pretty standard I mean a home with some mildew, moderately weathered decks, and concrete. That sort of stuff. 

I don't tell them its day of half day. I just price it accordingly.

I price painting, carpentry, and remodeling the same way, labor costs, plus materials, plus profit considering oh of course. The only thing I give sq ft pricing on is tile, or NC painting.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

If you don't mind what are your half and full day rates.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think your leaving allot of money on the table....Do you paint by the 1/2 day & full day?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> If you don't mind what are your half and full day rates.


 
I hope they are differnt from his painting rates


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

No I do not paint by the half- day or day. Charging pressure cleaning by the day is what I have found works best for me, I know my way would not work for others. I have charged by the square foot and by the item in the past but my new pricing structure works best me now. If someone has ideas of a better pricing system I welcome any insight.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

keep going up on price, until you find out what the market will bear. imo

Powerwashing and painting get very differnt rates in my neck of the woods. I much prefer to PW


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it’s an interesting concept. May not work for all businesses but I can see why the customer would like to hire a company for the day. I bet his customers think they are getting the best deal in the world. The only other thing is if you wash the house, deck, pool area, driveway, sidewalks and patio in a half day do you still get paid full day’s rate.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I make sure that we work at a pace that doesn't cause us to shoot ourselves in the foot with the rates.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

My suggestion would be to continue selling by the half day or all day and change them to packages or services.:thumbup: So you aren't required to stay all day but must complete all exterior areas. Get a big beast pressure washer skid and go to town. Also you can design the package as man hours so if you have two guys working for five hours you've completed ten hours of work.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the package idea has a nice ring to it and might be an easier sell. Thanks


----------

